# 1996 MTD 5/22 or similar owners



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm planning on replacing the belts since it's never been done. I seen donboy's video on changing out the auger drive belt without taking the bucket apart and he really does make it look easy that way and since I'll be doing this without help I really don't want to separate it but will if I have to.

Will the drive belt be as easy? I can't find a video that actually does the drive belt.

I also seen his video on replacing the disk drive rubber and plan on doing that while I'm in there. I'll bet all the small engine shops just hate youtube 

I never wanted to do this in the past for fear something would go wrong and leave me without a blower but I have a new SS now so if something does happen I won't be with out a blower. Drive is just to big at my age to be scooping by hand.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Drive belt isn't that hard to do. It has to be run (From the Bottom with machine tilted forward in service position) between the friction wheel and drive plate. Drive belt doesn't take the abuse that the auger belt does. Don't be afraid to spend a bit of time to learn the machine. GL. You may wind up having to straighten the lower auger bucket sides, as they tend to bend in when you tilt them up on the MTDs


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> Drive belt isn't that hard to do. It has to be run (From the Bottom with machine tilted forward in service position) between the friction wheel and drive plate. Drive belt doesn't take the abuse that the auger belt does. Don't be afraid to spend a bit of time to learn the machine. GL. You may wind up having to straighten the lower auger bucket sides, as they tend to bend in when you tilt them up on the MTDs


I was hoping it could be done the same as the auger belt, thank you sir.

For the auger bucket sides bending in I think I well placed 2x4 would stop that.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

70 out today so I thought I take the belly pan off and see what all I needed and get it ordered. I was surprise is was so clean. The friction disk wheel had at least a 1/4 inch of rubber and was not cracked. The friction plate itself was clean and had no rubber marks on it. Took some carb cleaner and cleaned up the friction wheel shaft and and re lubed it and thru a bit on the big gear.

The belts are what really surprised me, they were not glazed over and had no cracks what so ever, not bad for 21 year old machine. I did notice the auger belt was not of the cogged type but looks just like the drive belt.

I thought for sure it would need at least belts but I think its good to go for a few more years.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i would pick up a set of belts anyway........they tend to break at the absolute worst possible time.


----------

